
$15 Minimum Wage Laws Are Wiping Out Jobs in New York and Illinois - andrenth
https://fee.org/articles/15-minimum-wage-laws-are-wiping-out-jobs-in-new-york-and-illinois/
======
idDriven
Foundation for Economic Education is a _Partner_ to the Koch brothers, so
likely a thinktank to espouse their point of view. Read Dark Money by Jane
Mayer for more info.

Source:
[https://www.sourcewatch.org/index.php/Foundation_for_Economi...](https://www.sourcewatch.org/index.php/Foundation_for_Economic_Education)

------
jaredcwhite
Spin this however you want, but if you're in a well-populated urban area and
you can't pay a worker $15 an hour in 2019 and also keep your business afloat,
there's something fundamentally wrong with your business.

~~~
apacheCamel
It seems like a lot of people miss this point. If you can't pay the legal
_minimum_ to your employees, then something must change on how you do
business. I think small business is important but so is smart business.

------
mindchasers
The robot business is where it's at!

